# Problem with TiVo Stream and Android 10?



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey folks;

Does anyone else have an issue with trying to use the TiVo Stream on an Android device running ver. 10 (Smartphone in this case)?

Have a new LG V60 with Android 10 that can see and stream from both the TiVo Stream or the integrated transcoders on my Bolt and Edge just fine. But on my two Roamio OTAs, it list no streaming options to setup at all.

In fact the entire "Streaming & Downloading" category along with all its options is completely missing in the app settings for both the Roamios.

All other devices, Android 9 and below, can see and use the streaming options on all the DVRs.

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Can you disable cell data service to make sure it's connecting via WiFi? I don't have any Android 10 devices but saw some switching network connection messages when testing playing back a show with Android 9 on my LG V35 (still played back fine despite the messages).

Scott


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

HerronScott said:


> Can you disable cell data service to make sure it's connecting via WiFi? I don't have any Android 10 devices but saw some switching network connection messages when testing playing back a show with Android 9 on my LG V35 (still played back fine despite the messages).
> 
> Scott


Thanks for the quick reply ...Ok, just tried it, then closed and reopened the app. Even logged off and back on again ...

Did no good unfortunately ...

The app still has no S&D category or its options for the Roamio OTAs

The app settings for the Roamios just skips categories from "User Preferences" to "Help" ...

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

Ok, an update ...

Apparently it's not a problem with Android 10, but with the latest version of the TiVo app "4.5.0" available on the Play Store.

Since as a test I just updated the TiVo app on my old LG V30 on Android 9, which was at "4.4.1". And now it has the same problem. The S&D category and options have disappeared for the Roamio OTAs. And now there no way to stream or download files from them to the Smartphones.

So don't recommend others with older boxes that rely on the TiVo Stream update to 4.5.0 ...

Thanks TiVo .... 

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

HoTatII said:


> Ok, an update ...
> 
> Apparently it's not a problem with Android 10, but with the latest version of the TiVo app "4.5.0" available on the Play Store.
> 
> ...


Note that I'm using the latest version of the TiVo app with our Roamio Pro which has the TiVo Stream built-in. I thought that was the same hardware as the standalone Stream. System info from the app is showing software version as 20.7.4.stream.RC-2-USB-6.

Scott


----------



## Razzer (Nov 5, 2015)

Confirmed! Latest TiVo app 4.5.0 is a train wreck for the classic Roamio OTA with a stand-alone stream device.

It skips the required discovery of your streaming hardware, so it's as if you had no streaming capability whatsoever, and then it denies you access to your TiVo recordings. I see this on: Android 9 tablet, and Android 9 phone.

Version 4.4.1 still works. Tablet happens to be running Android 7 where I had not yet updated that app.

When I get a chance later I will try to backup 4.4.1 to an APK and install that release to the failing systems.

Shame on me, for not having simply skipped this upgrade, in bad faith, after what we've already experienced with this app's deprovements.

__ 
UPDATE - Successfully downgraded to version 4.4.1 - and wherever it was failing, it's now running.

For the tablet and mobile which were running 4.5.0, I cleared App storage, uninstalled Tivo 4.5.0, copied the Tivo 4.4.1 APK (was named "TiVo-com.tivophone.android-1313783-v4.4.1-1313783.apk"), and installed it. At launch and sign-in, it prompted me to setup a discovered streaming device, and now streaming is operational - as v4.4.1.)


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

Razzer said:


> Confirmed! Latest TiVo app 4.5.0 is a train wreck for the classic Roamio OTA with a stand-alone stream device.
> 
> It skips the required discovery of your streaming hardware, so it's as if you had no streaming capability whatsoever, and then it denies you access to your TiVo recordings. I see this on: Android 9 tablet, and Android 9 phone.
> 
> ...


Yep ...

And a very good summation of the problem ...

4.5.0 is indeed treating the classic Roamio OTAs (and likely all other older TiVos without integrated streaming transcoders) with stand-a-lone TiVo Streams as though they never had any steaming options to begin with. And simply skips the streaming setup phase in the app altogether ....

Called in an filed a trouble ticket, naturally after going through all the useless troubleshooting steps in the script of the CSRs. ...

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

4.5 update indeed breaks iOS streaming for me.


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

houman said:


> 4.5 update indeed breaks iOS streaming for me.


Wow .. it breaks streaming on the app for Apple's devices too?

Man, what a mess of an update ....

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

For iOS for me streaming on my Roamio Plus (with built in stream) works but streaming from my Premiere now does not. Also the name on my Premiere reverted back to a previous name.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

HoTatII said:


> Hey folks;
> 
> Does anyone else have an issue with trying to use the TiVo Stream on an Android device running ver. 10 (Smartphone in this case)?
> 
> ...


This is not limited to devices running Andriod 10. Devices running Android 9 are also impacted. This is an issue with the Android app version 4.5.0-1333783 it affects ALL ANDROID DEVICES

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

PCurry57 said:


> This is not limited to devices running Andriod 10. Devices running Android 9 are also impacted. This is an issue with the Android app version 4.5.0-1333783 it affects ALL ANDROID DEVICES
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes, as I later found out and admitted back in my in my post #4. After original thinking it was an issue with Android 10.

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

HoTatII said:


> Yes, as I later found out and admitted back in my in my post #4. After original thinking it was an issue with Android 10.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


Wrong, the andriod head unit in my car still had 4.4.1 installed the 4.5 update hadn't been installed. Streaming still works Andriod 9.0 (PX5) SEICANE 10.1.

I packed the 4.4.1 app and uploaded it to my phone replacing the 4.5.0 app. Streaming once again works on my Samsung Galaxy S8+ (9.0). I've also reinstalled 4.4.1 on both my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (7.0) and on the Tab S4 (9.0)

Streaming restored this issue is limited to TiVo app 4.5.0

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

PCurry57 said:


> Wrong, the andriod head unit in my car still had 4.4.1 installed the 4.5 update hadn't been installed. Streaming still works Andriod 9.0 (PX5) SEICANE 10.1.
> 
> I packed the 4.4.1 app and uploaded it to my phone replacing the 4.5.0 app. Streaming once again works on my Samsung Galaxy S8+ (9.0). I've also reinstalled 4.4.1 on both my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (7.0) and on the Tab S4 (9.0)
> 
> ...


I don't think you're understanding me ...

As I admitted that I was incorrect in my initial assumption that Android 10 was the culprit in post #1. Then later corrected my view that the TiVo ver. 4.5.0 app was actually the cause of the problem in post #4.

Anyway, fortunately I still have the older 4.4.1 on my previous LG V40, so I easily transferred the .apk file to my LG V30 to restore the app there back to 4.4.1

But unfortunately the transferred .apk file won't install on my new LG V60 running Android 10 for some reason.

Just keeps saying "error" whenever I attempt to install it.

Guess 4.4.1 is not compatible with Android 10 ....

EDIT: Correction, 4.4.1 will install on Android 10 based devices ...

Problem was I was trying to initiate the .apk file install from within the UI of a third party file manager app I downloaded and it wouldn't work.

Had to locate the file itself on the Android 10 UI and install from there.

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

It still works on iPad on 4.4.x but broken definitely on iPhone on 4.5.0


----------



## bryanb (Oct 26, 2001)

Same issue for me with 4.5.0. Also being discussed at TiVo app version 4.5.0 out for iOS


----------

